# best trail pump for both presta and shraeder



## Zudnik (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry for the newbiest post, but need a good pump recommendation. It's gotta be small enough for the camelback, but hold up well and be able to do both presta (for me) and shraeder (son and wife). thx


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

I have the Topeak Mountain Morph and I love it. Fits perfectly in my Mule. I chose it because it has a tube, rather than direct connection and is able to deliver 160 psi. It does a very good job.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

I've heard good things about that Topeak and (my pump) the Blackburn Mammoth. Which, I might note, has worked quite well for me.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Blackburn Mammoth...mine is 13 years old and kicking strong (just had to use it Friday).


----------



## agabriel (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a crank brothers with a high volume/high pressure switch and it does both. Its a good pump, and I have had good luck with it.


----------



## dumbaSS (Sep 8, 2005)

Lezyne Alloy Drive

http://www.lezyne.com/index.php/products/hand-pumps/alloy-drive.html


----------



## WringLeeder (Feb 17, 2005)

I have also heard good things about the Lezyne pumps. Pretty damn good price considering the materials, too.


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

*Buzzy's*

Bee Pollinator Shock Pump, all metall casing, up to 300psi!


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

XCProphet said:


> Bee Pollinator Shock Pump, all metall casing, up to 300psi!


Not very good at reading are you?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

XCProphet said:


> Bee Pollinator Shock Pump, all metall casing, up to 300psi!
> 
> View attachment 482594


Arms might get tired trying to pump tires with that


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

*Buuzzz!*

Buzzzz...*me*eep *me*eep


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been eyeing this one (http://www.serfas.com/product_details.asp?ID=227) for a while because I have a similar one (http://www.genuineinnovations.com/bicycle/mountain/second-wind-mtb.html) that is both manual & Co2 but doesn't have the gauge and water get's inside the pump in very wet rides. I don't really miss the gauge but disassembling, drying and reassembling the pump all the time is annoying. Plus after all the disassemblies, it doesn't slide so well anymore. Overall still very good and small!


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

I use this.

https://www.lezyne.com/index.php/products/hand-pumps/micro-floor-drive-hpg.html

https://www.bikeradar.com/gear/cate...ump/product/micro-floordrive-hv-pump-09-34943


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

XCProphet said:


> Bee Pollinator Shock Pump, all metall casing, up to 300psi!
> 
> NOT ideal for tires but I've used my shock pump before.
> I had a tube but only my shock pump at the time.
> It took for ever. (25 min maybe) but it worked.


----------



## fervor (Aug 4, 2005)

+1 on the lezyne. 

What stands out on their pump is there is no wasted air. The pump itself is super solid, with no escaped air. The hose is what makes the pump stand out. It threads onto the valve stem. There's no lost air at the pump head. Makes pumping up tires really fast compared to any other mini pump I've used.


----------



## jahkneefive (Sep 8, 2009)

+2 on the lezynes...all metal contstruction whereas the topeak morph has plastic. I have a morph and it works great, but all metal would make me feel a little better about durability. I'm always worried im gonna break off the foot peg...


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

fervor_1 said:


> +1 on the lezyne.
> 
> It threads onto the valve stem.


Just have to make sure you buy tubes with threaded stems.


----------



## Zudnik (Aug 24, 2009)

I just ordered the Lezyne alloy. Will post up a review once I use it a few times. Thanks all. The pic of the last one looks big. The alloy, even the med size, looks like it's about 8-1/2".


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

Lezyne Alloy Drive Pump MD
https://www.artscyclery.com/descpage-LZALDRM.html

I read about the carbon fiber one in Mountain Bike Action magazine, then I found they made an alloy one too.
Very nice with the hose that comes out of the casing, less chance of breaking your valves.

Fits into my hydration pack well.


----------



## jayz28 (Feb 2, 2009)

Another vote for the Lezyne Alloy Drive. Very solid construction and great design. Pumped up my 2.1s in no time.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

i think i have the road morph,what's the difference to the mountain morph.The direct connect pumps are bad because they can stress the valve,it's no fun having the little screw tightening thing on a presta valve break off.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I use this
http://www.genuineinnovations.com/bicycle/mountain/ultraflate-plus.html
It accepts threaded and non threaded cartridges. I wanted a non threaded cartridge so I could purchase a box of them at Wal-Mart for 10 dollars instead of 2 at the lbs for 7 dollars. It doesn't recommend my cartridges, but I've used it for years now. It also accepts both valves. You have to screw on the schrader valve. (sp)


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

i can see co2 for a race,hand pump all other times.
It would be cool if there was a pump you could fill with a hand pump then a suspension pump to a very high pressure, then carry it around and use it to quickly fill a tire like co2, if it doesn't get up to full pressure,then fill it with the pump part of it.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

herbn said:


> i can see co2 for a race,hand pump all other times.
> It would be cool if there was a pump you could fill with a hand pump then a suspension pump to a very high pressure, then carry it around and use it to quickly fill a tire like co2, if it doesn't get up to full pressure,then fill it with the pump part of it.


I sometimes race so I purchased the co2 pump instead of multiple pumps. If you're not racing I don't believe you need a co2 pump, but it is convenient.


----------



## Zudnik (Aug 24, 2009)

Just circling back after having this for a few weeks. The Lezyne Alloy Drive is an awesome pump. I'll have to post up a review.

Thanks for all the feedback and suggestions.


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

I thought I posted this video the other day from Interbike, but maybe not.

Lezyne Alloy Drive Handpump
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/Lezyne-Alloy-Drive-Handpump,548/sspomer,2


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

Those Lezyne pumps do look cool ,the last pump i bought a couple years ago was a road morph, and since then i've found two pumps on the trail, both still working great, the latest one has the name worn off but it has a chuck that self adapts to presta or shraeder and has a little pressure guage too,it's double action but seems to push more air on the pull,a little weird but it works fine.


----------



## MaxxCutts8 (Nov 7, 2008)

The is a serious bee pollinator


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

also have the lezyne, got it from amazon. pumps pretty fast and the hose is useful


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a Topeak Mountain Morph. Great pump to use on the trail with the hose and the foot-hold. Sadly, the thing just would not stay together. Something was always coming apart on it. Really nice to use when it was all together though.

Blackburn Mammoth Mountain is the energizer bunny of mini-pumps. They just keep going and going and going. I have had mine since 1996.

The Lezyne looks interesting. Good to hear there is a similar design to the Topeak Mountain Morph that is holding up well.


----------



## neex (Mar 30, 2005)

jeffj said:


> I have a Topeak Mountain Morph. Great pump to use on the trail with the hose and the foot-hold. Sadly, the thing just would not stay together. Something was always coming apart on it. Really nice to use when it was all together though.
> 
> Blackburn Mammoth Mountain is the energizer bunny of mini-pumps. They just keep going and going and going. I have had mine since 1996.
> 
> The Lezyne looks interesting. Good to hear there is a similar design to the Topeak Mountain Morph that is holding up well.


I've had my Mammmoth Mountain for almost 10 years also and it is the highest volume, no nonsense trail pump I've used to date. I like the Mountain Morph but found it a little flimsy. The Second Wind (Genuine Innovations - I think?) is a good pump but lacks a little on volume (still better than you might expect however). I have used a few Wrenchforce mini pumps that neither failed nor stood out for me (their pressure gauges seem to work pretty well however). I think the Mountain Mammoth with a flex hose would be about the best pump you could ask for. Too bad they don't make one...

A.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

So what decent pumps these days don't come with reversible heads for presta/schrader? Both the Topeak Mtn Morph and Blackburn Mammoth have worked well for me. I carry both a shock pump and tire pump and don't try to use one for the other's purpose...


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Hmm, must be something wrong with me. I've been using an $8 Schwinn pump for 3 years on my bikes and anyone else on the trails that's ever needed it and it works fine.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

fightnut said:


> Hmm, must be something wrong with me. I've been using an $8 Schwinn pump for 3 years on my bikes and anyone else on the trails that's ever needed it and it works fine.


So what pump is it that got branded with the Schwinn name? There's only a few different pumps despite all the different brand names in any case...


----------



## Rehuel (Aug 17, 2009)

I use CrankBothers my self. Great pump with the high pressure/high volume switch. It works very well. A hose would be nice though. I hate pumping right next to the wheel like that.


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

herbn said:


> i think i have the road morph,what's the difference to the mountain morph.The direct connect pumps are bad because they can stress the valve,it's no fun having the little screw tightening thing on a presta valve break off.


I think the Mt. Morph is longer. Therefore, more air per stroke and better for mountain bike tires.

I just bought a Topeak Peakini. It's cheap and light, has a T-handle (better). Looks like it will do the job just fine.


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 6, 2006)

herbn said:


> i think i have the road morph,what's the difference to the mountain morph.The direct connect pumps are bad because they can stress the valve,it's no fun having the little screw tightening thing on a presta valve break off.


I completely agree. I own both a Topeak Mountain Morph and the Topeak Road Morph and both have been excellent at pumping up both presta and schraeder valves. The flexible hose helps big time. I prefer the Road Morph because it has a built in pressure gauge. Check out Greenfish Adventure Sports as they have the Road Morph for $24.96.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

I've got a Topeak and a Blackburn Mammoth.
The Topeak moves more air faster IMO.


----------



## fliernh (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm totally sold on the Lezyne. The hose keeps one from breaking off the stem or weakening the tire, fits well and will last forever. Pumps great and is bulletproof.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

Blackburn mammoth, mine is 10 years old and still pumping. The Blackburn AirStik is also a good pump but is more road oriented. I got one this summer for my road bike after being let down by a Bontrager pump. I did use a Crank Brothers pump once but was unimpressed.


----------



## Carlt1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi all, 
Several positive comments here on the Lezyne alloy drive. Hoping to find out the specific of how much effort (in time or # of strokes, whatever you know) it takes to blow up a mtb tire from 0 to whatever psi you can specify. Do you run the small (6.5") or medium size (8.5")? Seems like when you need this you're allready tired, it's raining like hell, getting dark, and home is 15 miles away. No room for Mt Morph. Maybe the Mini morph would be better then lezyne but can't tell how wide tube is.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

For the record, I've switched to Co2, and won't carry a pump again. So much faster/easier. 
Bought in bulk on Amazon, way cheaper then bike shops. 
And great for people running tubeless that need a fast blast of air to seat the tire.


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

I too have been using a Blackburn Mammoth, that I won as a dor prize back in '95/'96 (can't remember), fits in my camelback just fine! Also carry a small co2 filler for faster flat repairs. Good luck with the one you get!


----------

